# Too many springtails?



## why3zx (Nov 1, 2013)

Newb question, is it possible that a viv can get overrun with springs? I have had my 55gal up and running for about 5 weeks now, added a culture of temperate white springs the first day. as of the last week or so it seems like there are literately thousands of them to be seen at any given time, especially when I flip on the light in the morning.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

are you feeding/supplementing the springtails?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Introduce frogs. Problem solved.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

You can not have too many springtails.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It is rare, but I have heard of instances where young, delicate froglets, were stressed to death by too many springtails. Typically though, they will reach a balance with the tank, especially after frogs are introduced. 
If it really became a problem, simply bait the springtails with 2 or 3 large pinches of bakers yeast, or some mushroom slices, placed around the viv. Wait 24 hours and grab a double handful of substrate from around (and including) the yeast/mushroom, and you have removed thousands of springtails.


----------



## why3zx (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, kinda what I figured. I have not done anything at all for the springtails as far as food or supplementation (other than killing a few plants). I figured it was a good sign to see them flourishing.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> It is rare, but I have heard of instances where young, delicate froglets, were stressed to death by too many springtails. Typically though, they will reach a balance with the tank, especially after frogs are introduced.
> If it really became a problem, simply bait the springtails with 2 or 3 large pinches of bakers yeast, or some mushroom slices, placed around the viv. Wait 24 hours and grab a double handful of substrate from around (and including) the yeast/mushroom, and you have removed thousands of springtails.


...and after you remove them you can send them my way.

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I add 100`s of springs a week to my Orange Terribilis tank and never see one. Of coarse those 2 pigs will eat a turkey leg if I put it in there.
They`ll calm down after awhile and then you`ll miss not seeing them, and remember just because you don`t see them, it doesn`t mean they`re not there.

John


----------

